
Stack Exchange and Stack Overflow Have Moved to CC By-SA 4.0 - MikusR
https://meta.stackexchange.com/questions/333089/stack-exchange-and-stack-overflow-have-moved-to-cc-by-sa-4-0
======
alexfromapex
Seems really strange or maybe negligent that they didn’t even ask their
lawyers about relicensing

